# 27.05.2010 "فيسِ بوك" تتعهد بحماية بيانات المستخدمين وسط انتقادات



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2010)

*27.05.2010 *

* "فيسِ بوك" تتعهد بحماية بيانات المستخدمين وسط انتقادات *





_Großansicht des Bildes  mit der Bildunterschrift: فيسبوك تعزز ضوابط الخصوصية_

* أعلن موقع فيس بوك عن جهود لتحسين حماية الخصوصية لمستخدميها الذين يبلغ  عددهم أكثر من 400 مليون مع تزايد الضغوط على الشبكة الاجتماعية الأكثر  شعبية في العالم على الانترنت لحماية البيانات الشخصية التي يتم  تبادلها  في موقعها.*





أعلن موقع فيس بوك للتواصل الاجتماعي عن مجموعة جديدة من  إجراءات حماية الخصوصية في محاولة للتغلب على الانتقادات التي وجهت إليه  بأنه غير مهتم بحماية البيانات الشخصية لمستخدميه. وقال مارك زوكيربرج  الرئيس التنفيذي ومؤسس موقع فيس بوك إن شركته ستتيح قريبا للمستخدمين تغيير  أوضاع الخصوصية بصورة أكثر سهولة لتمنحهم المزيد من الأدوات القوية لمنع  اطلاع الآخرين على بياناتهم الشخصية.
وتتضمن الإجراءات الجديدة التي قدمت من خلال لجنة خاصة تسهيل  عملية التحكم في من يمكنه الاطلاع على بيانات المستخدمين. وقال زكربيرج عن  هذه الإجراءات "نحن نؤمن بالخصوصية ونحن نؤمن بمنح المستخدمين إمكانية  السيطرة على بياناتهم ". وأضاف "ولكن أكثر من ذلك فالأشخاص يريدون أن  يتشاركوا البيانات وطالما يتحكمون بها بصورة جيدة فأنا أعتقد أن هذا ما  يتجه إليه العالم".
وتتيح الإجراءات الجديدة إمكانية وضع قيود على من يمكنه رؤية  المحتوى الذي يضعه مستخدم الموقع بالإضافة للسماح للمستخدمين التحكم في من  يمكنه رؤية قائمة أسماء أصحابهم وصفحاتهم الخاصة . و كانت هذه المعلومات في  السابق متاحة لكل مستخدمي الموقع . إلا أن مؤسس الموقع أكد ان الأوضاع  التقليدية ستظل تتيح بشكل سهل نسبيا للمستخدمين الحصول على معلومات عن  بعضهم البعض مع سعي الشركة إلي المحافظة على توازن دقيق بين حماية حقوق  الخصوصية وتشجيع العلاقات الاجتماعية على الانترنت.
*انتقادات بشأن الخصوصية*​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes  mit der Bildunterschrift:  تزايد  عدد المشتركين في الموقع الاجتماعي فايس بوك ليقارب 500 مليون _وتصاعد  الجدل حول سياسات الخصوصية التي يتبعها موقع فيسبوك على مدار العام الماضي  مع تنامي عدد مشتركيه واستخدام المجرمين بشكل متزايد بنوكها الكبيرة  للبيانات للاطلاع على معلومات تساعدهم في خداع مستخدمي الشبكة الاجتماعية.  فقبل شهر أبلغ أربعة أعضاء في مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي الشركة اعتراضهم على  تغييرات حديثة جعلت بيانات مثل مدينة أو بلدة المشترك والأشياء التي يفضلها  واهتماماته وأصدقائه متاحة علنا. وهذه البيانات كانت متاحة للأصدقاء فقط  في وقت سابق.
وقال احدهم وهو السناتور تشارلز شومر إن الضوابط الجديدة  للخصوصية التي أتاحتها شبكة فيسبوك تمثل خطوة أولية هامة في تهدئة مخاوفه.   مضيفا أن "فيسبوك استمعت إلى نداء مستخدميها وأدركت أن هناك حاجة إلى  ضمانات اكبر بكثير لحماية الخصوصية."
وبالإضافة للسياسات الرسمية للشركة فان العديد من الثغرات  الأمنية سمحت  للبعض المتطفلين الاطلاع على حوارات الدرشة التي يجريها  مستخدمو الموقع بالإضافة لرؤية المواقع الالكترونية الشريكة التي  يتصفحونها.
كما أثيرت انتقادات جديدة ضد "فيسبوك" مطلع الأسبوع الجاري  عندما جاء في تقرير لحصيفة "وول ستريت جورنال" أن الشبكة أعطت عملاء  إمكانية معرفة المستخدم الذي يدخل على إعلاناتهم في بعض الحالات. ويمثل هذا  الأمر على وجه الخصوص نقطة خلافية يخشى فيها الكثير من المستخدمين أن يتم  نقل بياناتهم الشخصية لجهات أخرى بدون رغبتهم. 
(ي ب / د ب ا / رويترز)​




​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++==


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا علي الخبر استاذ كليم


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

الشكر لمرورك اخي مايكل

الرب يباركك


----------

